# ***VERY Important***



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it possible to place a 40 gallon breeder tank on the second floor of a house beside an existing 20 gallon tank and 15 gallon tank. Obviously the 40 G will be placed along the wall in the corner. The room it will be residing in also has a structured wall below it approximately 5-6 feet from the wall the tanks will be above. The floors are constructed of engineered joists at 16-18 inches apart. The floor the stands will be sitting on is carpetted.

So the question is, does anyone see any forseeable problems before I go and do this. If not, I leave the tank where it sits on the main floor and start cleaning the basement and build a room for my tanks (which by the way will be a b*&#h). Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

CICHthis said:


> Is it possible to place a 40 gallon breeder tank on the second floor of a house beside an existing 20 gallon tank and 15 gallon tank. Obviously the 40 G will be placed along the wall in the corner. The room it will be residing in also has a structured wall below it approximately 5-6 feet from the wall the tanks will be above. The floors are constructed of engineered joists at 16-18 inches apart. The floor the stands will be sitting on is carpetted.
> 
> So the question is, does anyone see any forseeable problems before I go and do this. If not, I leave the tank where it sits on the main floor and start cleaning the basement and build a room for my tanks (which by the way will be a b*&#h). Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


40G(330lb) 20G(167lb) 15(125lb) that's only 620lb which isn't any heavier than a 60gallon tub with a 120lb person in it .. I can't see any problems 

You also gotta remember that it isn't pin point pressure its spread out over a large area much like a car.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking too. But I know for a fact that my tub is sitting right above a structured wall. These tanks will be right up on the wall and the stands I'll be using are flat bottomed, so the weight will be dispersed outwardly like you said.

Thanks for the reply.



Tanked said:


> 40G(330lb) 20G(167lb) 15(125lb) that's only 620lb which isn't any heavier than a 60gallon tub with a 120lb person in it .. I can't see any problems
> 
> You also gotta remember that it isn't pin point pressure its spread out over a large area much like a car.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

CICHthis said:


> Thats what I was thinking too. But I know for a fact that my tub is sitting right above a structured wall. These tanks will be right up on the wall and the stands I'll be using are flat bottomed, so the weight will be dispersed outwardly like you said.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Damn.. forgot about the structured wall, my tub is above one as well.

What do you mean by flat bottom?.. Do they have no legs just a flat piece of wood?

I still can't see a problem as 600lb isn't a lot of weight.. but I live in an older house were the joist are like 2ft thick.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Damn.. forgot about the structured wall, my tub is above one as well.
> 
> What do you mean by flat bottom?.. Do they have no legs just a flat piece of wood?
> 
> I still can't see a problem as 600lb isn't a lot of weight.. but I live in an older house were the joist are like 2ft thick.


Exactly, I wouldn't be asking this if this was an older house. My understanding is that these engineered joists are supposed to be stronger but use less material. I figure as long as the tanks were placed along the wall, it shouldn't be a problem, I hope. The stands that I'm using are flat bottomed, no way would I use metal stands on the second floor. Weight wouldn't be spread out properly, if I was in the basement, no worries.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

CICHthis said:


> Exactly, I wouldn't be asking this if this was an older house. My understanding is that these engineered joists are supposed to be stronger but use less material. I figure as long as the tanks were placed along the wall, it shouldn't be a problem, I hope. The stands that I'm using are flat bottomed, no way would I use metal stands on the second floor. Weight wouldn't be spread out properly, if I was in the basement, no worries.


Well I'm 99% sure that it would be fine, but I'd hate to Give you the wrong advice and ruin your tanks.. The only thing I can compare it too, is my grand father lives in a newer house (9year old) and he has a gun safe on the second floor.. It's quite heavy and its been there since the day he moved in with no problems  ..

If theirs no confirmed reply's I'll ask my father tomorrow as hes a licensed contractor.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about 40G, 20G, 15G, etc side by side. I'd be concerned about tanks larger than 90G or so.. especially when they are up against walls, but I would check how your joists are layed out (perpendicular or inline).

The older houses tend to have stronger structure due to better woods used. I think today's house uses pine or engineered, but older houses use heavier and more dense stronger wood (I forgot what they are called).

Even if you use metal stands, your subfloor will spread the weight evenly throughout all your joints. 

I tried to look for a load limit of floors in my house somewhere but didn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

If your putting it at the corner of the house it would be supported by two walls.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 2, 2008)

Those Superjoists are extremely strong and are rated for something like 500kg/m^2 so there won't be a problem with putting your tank anywhere in your house, even in the middle of the floor. Another thing to remember too is your weight when you are standing next to it, but like i said, there isn't any problem with putting your tank there.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If I was you, I'd pretend you asked, and found out that the second floor was a bad option. Then you'll have to spend days and days building a set of floor to ceiling stands full of tanks in the basement. That would be just AWFUL. So much trouble, and all that. Imagine it. Let's see... half a dozen 50gs, and a dozen 30gs....

;-)

I just wish I had a house...... Sigh.... 

W


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Maverick said:


> Those Superjoists are extremely strong and are rated for something like 500kg/m^2 so there won't be a problem with putting your tank anywhere in your house, even in the middle of the floor. Another thing to remember too is your weight when you are standing next to it, but like i said, there isn't any problem with putting your tank there.


Do you have any method to calculate load limits based on 2x8 joists M inches apart?

I'm also assuming the structural walls can withstand the load well beyond load limits of joists.

In the future I'm planning to add 75G or larger aquarium in living room but wasn't sure if the flooring system can handle it. All these wood structure doesn't provide enough confidence..

I know wood is strong, but when structure isn't well built, it would bounce, and if it bounces, it will sag on heavy load.

Someone somewhere said that when he/she put a large aquarium in the middle of floor, the floor sagged. Not sure how big it was but then again many books do recommend adding reinforcements in basement to support large tanks.

Of course, bunch of 40Gs won't be a problem, unless they are heavily stacked.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

hehe i just had a simular concern except it was about me setting up my 135 gal aquarium on a decond floor appt. with liek 600 you have no issue. just try to set your aquarium perpendicular to yoru floor joists and make sure that they are levil. and you should be okay. also put it next to an exterior wall becuse then you know its close to a load bering wall.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

The tank will be located on the front right corner of the second floor. It will be right up against the front exterior wall and the wall seperating me and my neighbor (townhouse). I'm not sure which way the joists are going as the the vestibule is directly below the tank. It will be sitting on carpet. Not sure how I'm going to level it as the carpet will roll. The 20 thats filled is listing slightly to the side, not a big deal.



sawman88 said:


> hehe i just had a simular concern except it was about me setting up my 135 gal aquarium on a decond floor appt. with liek 600 you have no issue. just try to set your aquarium perpendicular to yoru floor joists and make sure that they are levil. and you should be okay. also put it next to an exterior wall becuse then you know its close to a load bering wall.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well unlees its on a metal tube stand i really wouldnt worry about a 40 gal. there are lots of was to levil it. pices of cardboard under the legs.. rocks. wood shims work well,


----------

